# Newport



## Glynda (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone stayed in timeshares in Newport?  Which RCI one would you recommend?  Just want to see the mansions, shop, eat well and maybe go over to Cape Cod for a day or two. When does it begin to really get cold there?


----------



## ausman (Sep 10, 2011)

They are all good, even the ones in Jamestown, it is after all Newport. I like one or two more than others but that is just personal preference.

Cold, my estimation is it gets cold early October and quite cold late October.
Weather.com would give you the temperature ranges.

September is probably the best month of the year to visit, crowds much less and weather usually still good, October gets into cooler temps and leaf peeping times in New England.  

For what you want to do consider May through September, or mid October.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 11, 2011)

*We own in Newport and use it every year. I agree with the PP concerning the timeshares in Newport.

I will add that if you were to select a timeshare in Jamestown which is directly across the East Passage of the Narragansett Bay from Newport, that the bridge that connects Newport and Jamestown is a toll bridge in both directions http://www.ritba.org/nbtolls.html .

As for the weather, what you think is cold, I may not. When we stay in Newport the third week of October, I will still be wearing shorts unless the sky is overcast. I will wear a heavy sweatshirt on top. I would honestly say that it has been too cold and if it does, I wear layers.

Since you mentioned Cape Cod, I have done that trip. It takes about an hour to get from Newport center to the Sagamore Bridge over the Cape Cod Canal. A trip from Newport to Provincetown, which is located at the tip of Cape Cod takes over 2 hours. It can be done but can be tiring for the driver; it is not all interstate highways. That is why we own a timeshare on Cape Cod.



SBtS*


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I own at Newport Onshore and enjoy the fact I can get waterview during my week. We also each year stay at Long Wharf during the winter festival and its a great location as well, but the kids enjoy the Long Wharf because of the indoor pool that is reached from inside the building, the Onshore you need to walk outside to get to the pool..remember..this is Feb. when we go..
plus the kids enjoy the indoor pool which allows you to swim outdoor from the same pool..Both have great staff...so unless you need certain needs..I would be happy with both.
Years ago we stayed at Wellington Timeshare..which also was very nice but a bit further to walk to places on foot..but if walking is NOT an issue..I would recommend Wellington as well. bottom line: Its Newport, its a great town with plenty to do year round...we visit Newport several times a year and have a great time each visit, and you will too.  Cold weather is really a personal call, New England does get cold, no doubt about that. Fall is brisk and refreshing, Dec/Jan/Feb you just put on more outdoor clothing..Mar. you start to thaw out..April and on begins warmer days..summer of course is summer..I love the off season times to visit..less crowds..and weather you can enjoy walking around town..yes  even in winter..once the sun comes out..it warms you up fast. 
HAVE FUN.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 14, 2011)

*timeshare*

But of the timeshares, available through RCI, is one more upscale than others?
Nicer, newer, better maintained, better views?  Walking short distances to dinner would be nice but we will have a car.


----------



## ausman (Sep 14, 2011)

Glynda said:


> But of the timeshares, available through RCI, is one more upscale than others?
> Nicer, newer, better maintained, better views?  Walking short distances to dinner would be nice but we will have a car.



I think you are missing the point. Newport is the destination and not the resort so much .

Everything is a trade off, 1BR resorts v's 2 BR's for instance.

Where do you want to be located for ease of access, both car and walk. Upper Thames St, or Lower Thames.

The 1BR, issue is pretty much between Inn on the Harbour and Inn on Long Wharf. I much prefer Inn on Long Wharf because of the killer harbour views from almost every unit. We don't go there much because it is a usual Sunday check in and that doesn't suit.

The 2BR choice, and we alternate between them, for me is Onshore and Long Wharf. Lately we seem to be winding up at Onshore 3/4 of the time. Because that end of the street seems more vibrant now, the water views are nice and I have learned the access roads in and out.

Upscale has never mattered to me, in Newport it is kind of just look around.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps I should go someplace else this time as I read someone say of one that it's no Days Inn and the reviews are so bad.  I'm taking a friend who I would like to impress with timesharing, not stay a week in an unimpressive place.  Alone I wouldn't mind for the location but I want this to be a really good experience all around for my friend.  Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 16, 2011)

*I wouldn't give up on Newport. Have you checked out the Wellington Resort at the south end of Thames St, the quiet end? The resort has dual affiliation, both RCI & II. There is a video of the resort and rooms at this page: http://www.wellingtonresort.com/about-wellington/rooms-and-suites/ . Like other timeshare resorts in Newport, it has a partial kitchen, no stove.

As long as a person does not have a walking problem, walking to the center of Newport is easy.

All units have harbor views but some are better than others. 

Should you have any questions, I'd do my best to answer them.


SBtS
*


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, I feel I need to chime in. I absolutely love Newport and visit there at least once a year. There are few places I always want to return to over and over and Newport is one of them. I have stayed at most of the timeshare resorts as well as the hotel resorts including the Marriott, the Hyatt and the Newport Marina. It's hard to explain the charm and presence that Newport has, it is something that you need to experience. But with that said, if you are looking for luxurious accomodations in order to impress a friend, you should look elsewhere. Newport is an Icon in US history and like I already said, to me, there is no other place like it.  Sue


----------



## Glynda (Sep 16, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi, I feel I need to chime in. I absolutely love Newport and visit there at least once a year. There are few places I always want to return to over and over and Newport is one of them. I have stayed at most of the timeshare resorts as well as the hotel resorts including the Marriott, the Hyatt and the Newport Marina. It's hard to explain the charm and presence that Newport has, it is something that you need to experience. But with that said, if you are looking for luxurious accomodations in order to impress a friend, you should look elsewhere. Newport is an Icon in US history and like I already said, to me, there is no other place like it.  Sue



I live in downtown historic Charleston, SC, so I do know what you are speaking of. Which of the timeshares do you like best in Newport?


----------



## ausman (Sep 17, 2011)

OK.

I'll try to rank them is order of desirability, understand it is a personal overall ranking, given all factors, and for another individual one may suit more than another. In fact each suits me more, at times of the year, BR's needed , etc.

Wellington
Onshore
Inn on Long Wharf
Long Wharf
Inn on the Harbor
Bay Club
America's Cup Inn-I've never stayed here, which must be some sort of indication of value to me.

There are also a large number of upscale B&B's in Newport. If not limited to time shares one of those may suit.


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Glynda, Glynda, Glynda..
Listen to the advise of TUG MEMBERS, Newport has its own charm..and its addictive...you worry about a place that would be "unimpressive place"..
well..the timeshares basham has recommended I would NOT put in the category of unimpressive at all.  In fact to be honest..those he mention are updated more often than my own home.  You stated you want a place that would provide for you and your friend "a really good experience all around"..I have taken many friends to Newport to the new world of time sharing ..and guess what...THEY GO BACK WE ME!!! YEAR AFTER YEAR AFTER YEAR...they LOVE NEWPORT..and thought it was a vacation home ..until I said no..its a timeshare. 

I have so many wonderful memories..but here are some highlights.
we drank 40 year old port wine at the Oldest operation tavern in America (1673). http://whitehorsetavern.us/history.htm
Best Place to Impress a Visitor" - Rhode Island Monthly Magazine

ST. MARY'S CHURCH. Oldest Roman Catholic parish in Rhode Island, established April 8, 1828. Location of wedding of Jacqueline Bouvier to John Fitzgerald Kennedy, September 12, l953. 

CLIFF WALK. MUST DO...A stunning 3.5 mile picturesque walk overlooking the Atlantic Ocean and adjoining many famous Newport summer mansions.

INTERNATIONAL TENNIS HALL OF FAME. (1880) (H) built in 1880. Tennis history comes alive at the world's largest tennis museum, I had tears in my eyes standing in this museum..I was so overwhelmed with the history..YES..I love tennis..but family and friends came with me..with little interest in tennis..and enjoyed the history as well.

Rough Point Mansion: Doris Duke—heiress, philanthropist and art collector. Magnificent oceanfront estate, still decorated as she left it, you will see French furniture, European art, Chinese porcelains, and Turkish carpets, her bedroom with her favorite color..and her love for animals..hands down MY favorite mansion..not open year round..walk the grounds..the VIEW..pack some cheese/crackers..enjoy the ambience that once was. 

SUNSETS..beautiful sunsets..

Each visit we add more and more.memories, but if you don't go..sad to think you will miss out..on this wonderful place...that remains in our hearts.

Trips planned to Newport: Feb/2012 Winter Festival, March/2012 St.Patrick Day Parade, June/2012 Chowder Festival. and another in the fall 2012


----------



## Glynda (Sep 17, 2011)

*Decisions Decisions*

OK. I don't have great trading power. Can't pull summer at all.

I'm down to these choices:

Wellington: 2 bedrooms, 2 bath, no stove, A/C, fireplace, washer/dryer, elevator, parking, March 23 or Nov 2

Onshore: 2 bedrooms, 2 baths, full kitchen, AC, washer/dryer, 1 parking space.  April 20 

Long Wharf:  2 bedroom, 2 bath, A/C, full kitchen, laundry on-site, elevator, 1 parking space April 27


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wellington: 2 bedrooms, 2 bath, no stove, A/C, fireplace, washer/dryer, elevator, parking, March 23 or Nov 2


Both weeks are March 23, 2012 - April 1, 2012
Newport Restaurant Week Spring and first week usually in Nov.
Does not having a stove bother you?

Onshore: 2 bedrooms, 2 baths, full kitchen, AC, washer/dryer, 1 parking space. April 20

This is my home resort, and its spacious and the beds are very comfortable.
Master bedroom, second bedroom has two twin beds, small kitchen but has all items you need, and large dining table that seats 8. Request end unit in Bldg.1 or 4 or as close to water as you can get. Make the request to resort once you book the exchange..some parking under the units..bldg 1 is very tight..ask for the covered parking. If timeshare is not fully booked..they do provide guest parking.

Long Wharf: 2 bedroom, 2 bath, A/C, full kitchen, laundry on-site, elevator, 1 parking space April 27
We use this resort often, walking to the visit center is so close..if you plan to take public transportation or tour guide buses...very nice as well, extra parking for second car..not able to accommodate.  

Bottom line..Like all three options you have..my preference is Onshore/Long Wharf only because closer to more location when walking.  
Let us know if you have other concerns.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 17, 2011)

*Holding*

I'm holding Onshore for 24 hours.  I like the two bedroom layout of the bedrooms on each side of unit and the water views.

Is this a good area for walking to restaurants and shops?  My friend has a lung condition and can't walk that much anyway.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 17, 2011)

*If you provide the unit number for the Wellington, I will provide whatever info I have about it and my opinion of the location.


SBtS*


----------



## Glynda (Sep 17, 2011)

*Wellington*



SailBadtheSinner said:


> *If you provide the unit number for the Wellington, I will provide whatever info I have about it and my opinion of the location.
> 
> 
> SBtS*



Thanks.  I ruled the Wellington out because of availability dates.


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 17, 2011)

If your friend is able to walk 10-15 minutes..you will have 10 plus restaurants to choose..some will even be about a 2 minute walk.  Or take your car and looking for closer parking near your choice area is also a backup plan too.
During the month of April, you will have available parking since its considered off season ...parking meters are in use May through October, you do have options.  Contact the Visitor Center and request info to help become aware of places of interest.     http://www.gonewport.com/

If you do confirm the Onshore, call RCI and request end unit in Bldg 1 or 4 or and also ask for covered parking spot..if your friend has an handicap parking permit, mention that since most states honor these permits out of states where they were issued.

Soon New England can welcome you both.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 17, 2011)

*RCI*

I wonder if I would have a chance for June or September if I put in a special request with RCI.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, it all depends on your trading power. Last night I secured a two bedroom unit in Newport for a week beginning the friday before labor day weekend 2013. Yes almost two years from now, and I am thrilled. I found the week on the RCI website not using an ongoing search. I search daily and the unit had not been there the day before, so it helps to check the inventory often. I have never been lucky with on going searches. You mentioned your timeshare doesn't give you alot of trading power, mine doesn't either, but last year I combined my points and that is how I was able to have enough for this exchange. I am happy RCI now allows us to combine because I wouldn't have been able to pull this week otherwise. I have vacationed in Newport many times off season and have  had a really nice time, nice enough that we go back every year. Have fun when you go, and let us know if you and your friends enyoyed yourselves. Sue


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 19, 2011)

we are at Wyndham on the harbor right now.  the location is good, our view is good, but the unit is very below par.  there are a lot of positives, but i don't like the bedroom, the bed is about three feet fromt he door, it is hard, very low, and the room has no windows.  a very small unit, but we are enjoying Newport and glad to be here.


----------



## ausman (Nov 19, 2011)

Glynda,

What did you end up doing.?

I was reviewing some of my TUG posts tonight, some were informative, some opinionated and some probably shouldn't have happened. I ran across this topic and wondered what you ended up doing.?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 19, 2011)

recommend lunch at castle hill inn


----------



## ausman (Nov 20, 2011)

Great place.

Unfortunately it is very pricey, we have managed to get there during Newport's restraurant weeks. Considering the prices, that may be it.

Certainly, if visiting Newport often, go.

The french restraurant on lower Thames St., Bouchard's ?, also very good and in the same sort of price range., perhaps a little less, but will still put an "ouch" on the credit card.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like Glynda would like to stay in one of the mansions. Not a TS. It sure would impress her friend.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 20, 2011)

*Really?*

Not really, though one object of the trip is to tour some of them.  I've stayed in lots of timeshares that would impress my friend.  And in others that wouldn't but were satisfactory to be where we wanted to be.  And in one where I stayed one night and left.

A request with RCI came through with a week in June at Onshore.  We're really looking forward to it.

Thanks for the restaurant recommendations.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 20, 2011)

I understand what Glynda means. True - you are going away to experience a destination. But, the point of a timeshare is to have a really nice unit with all the comforts of home and then some - something different from just a hotel room. In a place like Newport, with all it's wealth and charm, you would expect that the resorts would have the same feel to them and would be at the very *least* Gold Crown. Why own a timeshare then? You might as well stay in a nice hotel. When I go away to a resort - I expect it to be really nice. I am not looking to stay in a tired, worn out place. I am on vacation and pay a lot of money year after year for maintenance fees and expect a nice accommodation - period. When I get back each day from exploring the surrounding area, I want to relax and be comfortable in a nice unit. I want to be able to use decent facilities - like a pool and gym, etc. I expect an internet connection. That is why I do not stay in motels or go camping. That is why I bought a timeshare!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 20, 2011)

*Thanks!*



mpumilia said:


> I understand what Glynda means. True - you are going away to experience a destination. But, the point of a timeshare is to have a really nice unit with all the comforts of home and then some - something different from just a hotel room. In a place like Newport, with all it's wealth and charm, you would expect that the resorts would have the same feel to them and would be at the very *least* Gold Crown. Why own a timeshare then? You might as well stay in a nice hotel. When I go away to a resort - I expect it to be really nice. I am not looking to stay in a tired, worn out place. I am on vacation and pay a lot of money year after year for maintenance fees and expect a nice accommodation - period. When I get back each day from exploring the surrounding area, I want to relax and be comfortable in a nice unit. I want to be able to use decent facilities - like a pool and gym, etc. I expect an internet connection. That is why I do not stay in motels or go camping. That is why I bought a timeshare!




Thank you and well said.


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 20, 2011)

*Great side trip*

Hi Glynda,

Another great side trip would be to drive to Providence and visit the Brown University and Rhode Island School of Design campuses on College Hill.  In June, school will be out and the Brown campus, and the Rhode Island School of Design with its world class museum, and Benefit Street right by them both will be uncrowded and beautiful.  Also, if you go on  Saturday, you might be able to catch Waterfire on the River right below College Hill.  It is a wonderful art and music display that happens many weekends every summer.

Enjoy the Ocean State!


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 20, 2011)

We had a great time at the Topiary Gardens which are part of the Newport Preservation society propertiess.  They are in Middleton.  The resort gave us a list of special deals at restaurants and some were exceptional.  The Atlantic Beach Restaurant just over the bridge taking Memorial out of downtown Newport about 5 minutes away had a fantastic early bird special, around 10. There was a restaurant on Memorial, Italian, had 2 for $16 Mon thru Wed and the food was excellent.  Also, enjoyed the Panini Grill for lunch and there is a Panera Bread I think it is near where ou are staying.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 21, 2011)

basham said:


> Great place.
> 
> Unfortunately it is very pricey



compared to what 

lunch mains from $15

2 course lunch for $19 >
native littlenecks ($14) + scottish salmon ($25) = ($39) = $20 savings

its a plus that the restaurant is one of the best in newport, but the property and views are the point


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 22, 2011)

We had an excellent time at Long Wharf.


----------



## vettebuf (Nov 28, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> The resort gave us a list of special deals at restaurants and some were exceptional.  The Atlantic Beach Restaurant just over the bridge taking Memorial out of downtown Newport about 5 minutes away had a fantastic early bird special, around 10. There was a restaurant on Memorial, Italian, had 2 for $16 Mon thru Wed and the food was excellent.  Also, enjoyed the Panini Grill for lunch and there is a Panera Bread I think it is near where ou are staying.



We'll be staying at Newport Onshore too and DD and her family are joining us. Thanks for the restaurant tips, rapmarks.


----------



## Sullco2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*One more point about Doris Duke*

Okay, more than one.

She funded the restoration and repainting of the working folks' homes in the Point neighborhood of Newport.  Just across from Goat Island where the Hyatt Regency is.  This is another charming part of town.

She also was married briefly to Porfirio Rubirosa, a "playboy" polo player and race car driver from the Dominican Republic who was notorious for romancing Hollywood stars, etc.  At the risk of getting barred from this website, I must tell you that he was also known for being very well endowed.  In fact, in the Dominican Republic, when waiters arrive at your table with a large pepper mill in hand, they refer to it as the Rubirosa."

I find this hilarious--I hope you do to.  And when you visit Rough Point, keep this story in mind. Timeshare is so educational.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 29, 2011)

we enjoyed the tour of Rough POint.   what I thought was neat, after hearing about houses that had dining tables that sat 120 people at one table, to see her ding room that sat 8 people.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 29, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Sounds like Glynda would like to stay in one of the mansions. Not a TS. It sure would impress her friend.



I'm sorry but I had to laugh. Glynda, this isn't Branson 

I know you will have a wonderful time there.  

Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## Glynda (Nov 30, 2011)

*Branson*



shagnut said:


> I'm sorry but I had to laugh. Glynda, this isn't Branson
> 
> I know you will have a wonderful time there.
> 
> Hugs, Shaggy



Shaggy, I loved our timeshare cottage at Big Cedar in Branson! But, as you know, I hated Branson itself.  I'd go back to Big Cedar to sit in front of a roaring fire nestled in with a good book and my computer any rainy cold day!  My friend would be impressed with Big Cedar as well.  Who knows, she might even like Branson.

I don't know where the poster got the idea that a timeshare would have to be a "mansion" to impress me or my friend and I thought the comment rather insulting but hey, it's a public message board and you get all kinds.

I'm looking forward to Newport.  Where are you off to next?


----------



## joyzilli (Dec 5, 2011)

I second the waterfire in Providence, RI.  It's approx. a 20 minute drive from Newport.   http://waterfire.org.    We reserved a gondola online ahead of time and it was beautiful...

A few restaurant suggestions:
www.brickalley.com - pub - great for lunch - extensive menu 
mama luisa - italian
Cafe Zelda


----------



## danrucker3 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Love Newport*

My family looooovves Newport.  We recently stayed at the Newport Bay Club and Hotel.  It was nice, nothing real great by itself, but the location is superb.  I think (I know others will think differently) that NBC&H has probably the best location in Newport. 

- It is centrally located right on Thames, easy stroll to quaint cafe's for breakfast, and good eats at night.  

We really enjoyed out stay there, but I plan on staying at another timeshare next time, there are a lot to choose from there.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 14, 2011)

We have stayed at several hotels and timeshares in Newport, and I agree the
Newport Bay Club has the best location. The rooms are more outdated than some; and there isn't the amenities found in some of the other resorts, but you can park your car and walk to several bars, restaurants and shops. You are in the middle of everything except of course the mansions. We also love Newport and visit there at least once a year. We will be back the week of Labor day, and I can't wait. Sue


----------



## vettebuf (Dec 15, 2011)

We also love Newport. We've stayed at the Inn on Longport and the Newport Bay Club. We'll be at Newport Onshore in the next few weeks and I can't wait as my daughter and her family will be staying with us and we don't get to see them as often as we'd like.

This is off-subject but may be helpful to some of you.The pet-friendly Howard Johnson's in Middletown (very close to Newport) is a more than acceptable place to stay. The staff is great, the rooms are clean, the furniture is fine, and the price is cheap off-season and discounted for last-minute stays all through the year. Next Christmas, we'll be staying there so we can bring our labradoodle. Check gonewport dot com if interested.


----------

